# When to tune up my 2016 Murano?



## Mountain enthusiast (11 mo ago)

Should I wait for a problem before a tune up?

2016 Murano with 118K on it. Runs fine, but not quite like it did at 40k. I have a very basic code reader, and it doesn't show anything. I read that it's a pain to change the back 3 plugs, so don't want to do it if not necessary. When, and what should I service? The schedule says to change plugs at 60k, I missed that big time. What do the experienced techs out there say? Thanks


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

With 118K it's time, those plugs will be shot. Cleaning the Throttle Body and recalibrating the MAF (IAVL) will also be in order, along with a de-carboning if you're not aggressive with the gas pedal. Can of BG or SeaFoam in the tank for the injectors. PCV Valve is a good idea but not as critical. Coolant D&F if it needs it, that should be a regular service item. I hope you've changed the CVT fluid at least a couple of times, if not that's critical as heck and needs to be done ASAP (and every 30K thereafter if you want the tranny to last). I know the book doesn't say that, but the book is designed to minimize official cost of ownership and not necessarily reflect what's best for the car. Trust me, I know exactly what CVT's die from. Keep the fluid fresh. Outside the drivetrain, a brake flush would be a good idea of it's never had one, especially if you live in a humid climate (brake fluid is hygrophilic).


----------

